#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  >  KNX Basic Course - Ένα ταξίδι στον κτιριακό αυτοματισμό

## KNX Training

Κάθε σεμινάριο και μία καινούργια εμπειρία για όλους, συμμετέχοντες και εισηγητές.  Κανείς δεν μπορεί να μην νιώθει μία συνεχή έκπληξη μπροστά στο ατελείωτο *μωσαϊκό υλικών από 300 κατασκευαστές*  που απλώνεται μπροστά του σε κάθε ΚΝΧ Basic Course. 
*Ηλεκτρολόγοι, μηχανολόγοι, ηλεκτρονικοί, μηχανικοί πληροφορικής* και άλλοι συνάδερφοι από διάφορους τεχνολογικούς  χώρους προκαλούν μία ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία ο καθένας, για το πώς μπορεί να προκύψει *το βέλτιστο System Integration* με όλα αυτά τα υλικά που υπάρχουν από τα κατασκευαστικά μέλη της KNX Association.

Ενημερωθείτε για το *πιστοποιημένο σεμινάριο ΚΝΧ Basic Course* κάνοντας κλικ εδώ
Για το *Blog* μας κάντε κλικ εδώ 
Επόμενο σεμινάριο στην Αθήνα : 28-29-30-31/03
Επόμενο σεμινάριο στην Θεσσαλονίκη : 11-12-13-14/04

----------

